# Nelson - what is it like now?



## MintyMia

Hi All 

Hubby and I are in the process of packing up our life after 5 years in the UK. 
(Hubby is British, with a kiwi passport, I am Danish)
We have previously lived in Australia for 2 and a half years and prior to this, we were in New Zealand (Auckland) - myself for 2 and a half years - and hubby for 8 years. 
This has given us a real insight into life in both places, but currently, we remain undecided and in a real conundrum about where we are going to settle (Oz or NZ?) once all our final details have fallen into place in the UK. 

We have identified Nelson as a realistic opportunity for us to live in NZ after concluding that Auckland just isn't for us long-term, with the lifestyle, scenery and the general friendliness of the Nelsonians attracting us to Nelson. 

HOWEVER, hubby is seriously concerned regarding the job situation in Nelson after scouring mixed reviews on the net. 

*Can anyone shed more light on the current situation regarding job prospects in Nelson; 
*Is it easy to find work (in general) when you are a new-comer? 
Where are jobs generally advertised? 
What are wages like? 
And do you have to be prepared to commute far and wide for a position? 

Hubby is currently working part-time as a support worker, working with adults with a learning disability, but has worked in various fields and is qualified to diversify into other jobs, as long as it surrounds working with people. Main factor is the role has to be part-time (for health reasons). 
I am currently working in an admin-based role as a PA for a director and would like to stay in this field..... 
How likely - and is it at all realistic - that we would be able to find jobs in the above fields in Nelson?

Any kind of feedback, comments etc. on the current job situation in Nelson will be greatly appreciated


----------



## escapedtonz

MintyMia said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hubby and I are in the process of packing up our life after 5 years in the UK.
> (Hubby is British, with a kiwi passport, I am Danish)
> We have previously lived in Australia for 2 and a half years and prior to this, we were in New Zealand (Auckland) - myself for 2 and a half years - and hubby for 8 years.
> This has given us a real insight into life in both places, but currently, we remain undecided and in a real conundrum about where we are going to settle (Oz or NZ?) once all our final details have fallen into place in the UK.
> 
> We have identified Nelson as a realistic opportunity for us to live in NZ after concluding that Auckland just isn't for us long-term, with the lifestyle, scenery and the general friendliness of the Nelsonians attracting us to Nelson.
> 
> HOWEVER, hubby is seriously concerned regarding the job situation in Nelson after scouring mixed reviews on the net.
> 
> Can anyone shed more light on the current situation regarding job prospects in Nelson;
> Is it easy to find work (in general) when you are a new-comer?
> Where are jobs generally advertised?
> What are wages like?
> And do you have to be prepared to commute far and wide for a position?
> 
> Hubby is currently working part-time as a support worker, working with adults with a learning disability, but has worked in various fields and is qualified to diversify into other jobs, as long as it surrounds working with people. Main factor is the role has to be part-time (for health reasons).
> I am currently working in an admin-based role as a PA for a director and would like to stay in this field.....
> How likely - and is it at all realistic - that we would be able to find jobs in the above fields in Nelson?
> 
> Any kind of feedback, comments etc. on the current job situation in Nelson will be greatly appreciated


Lucky for you I'm just sat at home with visiting friends, one of whom is a born n bred kiwi and a Directors PA in Christchurch. She's been in PA jobs similar to this for 20 years in London and Abu Dhabi but it's only since coming back home that she's struggled to find anything decent and in her own words has taken a step down just to get a permanent position and it took her a while to find that position.
She's not hopeful you'll be able to find anything decent in Nelson. It really is a small place professionally wise and in terms of your hubby even worse for opportunities.

Jobs are advertised on www.seek.co.nz or www.trademe.co.nz 

Unsure of wages.....don't like to ask what she's paid!

You may have to consider moving elsewhere as you can't really commute if there's a job elsewhere in the SI. Nelson is the largest place at the North end of the SI. Not much in Blenheim or Picton and then there's only 4hrs of beautiful bush between there and Christchurch. 

It's not going to be easy and not that realistic.
It is only an opinion though. Do your research before jumping in with both feet. Don't go there and expect you'll find something work wise as you may not and then what do you do?


----------



## MintyMia

Thanks for taking the time to respond escapedtonz! Really helpful feedback!

Hubby and I have had long discussions and decided to focus on Wellington now instead, while still keeping a possible scope on Australia too, but we remain undecided.... 
It is such a big decision to make!!!


----------

